

Take it from a software engineer: learning code can be a nightmare - known
http://qz.com/301496/take-it-from-a-software-engineer-learning-code-can-be-a-nightmare/

======
computerjunkie
Good read and good advice.

When I was starting out, I was jumping to different frameworks and languages
every week or so, until I released that its completely pointless.

Fortunately, I found a thread on HN regarding on how to start and continue to
improve. One of the commentators mentioned "just pick one language and stick
to it". Simple advice that is better said than done as every week you hear
"insert_this_weeks_new_javascript_framework" or
"how_x_language_has_improved_my_productivity".

I finally picked python and I am sticking to it no matter how tempting another
tool might sound. It's good to play around with other tools once in a while,
just to keep up with what is going on but I think you should stick to a small
set of tools and hone your skills from there on.

